# Travel humidor good to store cigars longer than 2 weeks?



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello I have a dunhill travel humidor holds about 10-15 sticks. I want to use as a home humidor. I dont know if this is possible or not. I dont keep a lot of cigars but it would be nice to keep 5-10 on hand at all times. I was thinking about the 50 cigar humidor BUT I believe you have to keep it atleast half full and I dont have the need to keep that many. Im assuming as long as you keep it in check there should be no problems right?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

As long as it's a container with an air tight seal, it can be used to store cigars for an unlimited amount of time. If your traveldor does that, then rock on!

Also, if you look around the forums there are great threads on how to put together something like a Tuppador too!

Found the tuppador thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/305325-new-tupperdor-stop.html
And the section of the forums dedicated to cigar accessories http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

well this one is leather bound that clicks into place does not seem to have a airtight seal


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you have a digital hygrometer to measure the humidity and temperature?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I have one similar and it will not hold humidity. I use it to take some sticks to herfs and such. What you can do is get some weather striping and make a good seal with it that way you can use it like you want.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

well I hope it will work without weather stripping lol


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to Puff Richard! You may want to bookmark this thread for yourself so in a few months when you've filled your first cooler full of cigars you can laugh at yourself for thinking a 50 count humidor is too big. I'd recommend getting one that big for starters, but you can also buy a 20 count humi if you think that's enough.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> Welcome to Puff Richard! *You may want to bookmark this thread for yourself so in a few months when you've filled your first cooler full of cigars you can laugh at yourself for thinking a 50 count humidor is too big.* I'd recommend getting one that big for starters, but you can also buy a 20 count humi if you think that's enough.


+1 as long as what you have will hold humidity, you should be in good shape. If not, look for a 100+ desktop humi, you have no idea how quickly you will outgrow even that.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a sweet dunhill travel humidor I picked up but I also picked up a very nice 50 count savoy now I need to fill it with 25 cigars I may have to buy in bulk here maybe there is something i can use to fill up the empty space? Not sure if i can do that and maybe keep 5 or so until i reach a full 25 cigars?


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

To be honest, I've got a fancy Atoll humidor and several "pelican" humidors, including a 50 ct. On my last vacation, over the Holidays, between my brother-in-law and myself, we took 100 cigars with us. I put most of them in a gallon ziplock bag, with a humidity pack and threw it in my suitcase. Worked great the two weeks we were gone...


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Welcome to Puff Richard! You may want to bookmark this thread for yourself so in a few months when you've filled your first cooler full of cigars you can laugh at yourself for thinking a 50 count humidor is too big. I'd recommend getting one that big for starters, but you can also buy a 20 count humi if you think that's enough.


Great advice here. Unless you are a weekend/special occasion smoker, then you will need WAY more than a 50 ct humi. If you have your heart set on a humi, then I would not get anything less than a 250-300 ct. Anything you need after that, should be a cooler/large tupperware container. Good luck with whatever you decide.....


----------

